
Apple looking to douse Kindle Fire with 8-inch iPad  - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/14/apple-looking-to-douse-kindle-fire-with-8-inch-ipad/
======
casemorton
Based on Apple's previous releases I just don't see this going through. It
seems a bit excessive to create a product that fits in between the size of an
iPod & an iPad.

